

Why are 16 out of 30 front page submissions Erlang related? - earle

.....time to fork ycnews?
======
callahad
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

The problem cited could probably be solved by a fork, if you could make it
more appealing to the general masses than Digg / Reddit / HN currently are.

I wonder if we could get a cycle going? As people jump from one to another, a
few folks regress and reform at the base? I wonder how Kuro5hin is doing these
days...

------
earle
It will be interesting to see how many people upmod here without having read
the previous link.

Either way, forking or tagging links would be a good idea at this point

------
biohacker42
Just scaring off the new crowd with hard core hacker interest stuff.

Do your part, upvote some Haskell articles.

~~~
comster
No. Erlang _only_ !!! FTW

~~~
earle
Favoring one particular language is hardly hacker-eqsue!

------
comster
HN content is just as much a joke as any other "news" site. Just pump it
through a reader and quit wasting time on their erlang flooded homepage.

